# Shingles



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Anyone had shingles?

I got the vaccine last year.  Those commercials are scarey.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Had my vaccine last year too.  I don't want to find out how having shingles feels, and from folks I know that have had it, they wish they had gotten the vaccine.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

I got mine.


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

I had shingles about 20 years ago when I was in my 40s.  It started with pain in my right thigh.  I took over the counter pain medications and tried ice and heat on it for about four days before I finally gave in and saw my doctor.  She examined me, and, of course, asked several questions.  Then she said, "I think you have shingles."  I laughed at her.  I said, "I don't think so.  For one thing, I'm not old enough." At this time she was a new doctor for me. I thought she looked about 12 years old and didn't know what she was talking about.  Unlike some doctors would be, she was not offended by my attitude.  She pointed to a tiny pink dot on my thigh and said "This will turn into a cluster of blisters and you'll get another one right here" (pointing to the inner side of my right knee).  I still didn't want to believe her but she made me promise to get the Rx for acyclovir (this makes the virus return to dormancy) and tylenol with codeine for the pain.  Well, of course she was right.  Codeine was my very best friend 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks.  There was an inner aching pain that the codeine knocked out pretty well.  There was also a surface pain that was like a bad sunburn.  Nothing seemed to help with that.  Then it gradually healed.  No recurrence.  She has been my doctor ever since and I never doubted her again.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

I had shingles at age 53. Had strange circles on the fronts of my thighs. Hubby knew it was shingles. Since it was a Saturday I had to go to hospital. Got a script for acyclovir. They never blistered and I was perfectly fine in a week. The spots really hurt and couldn't be touched or have clothing on them.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

I had a mild case of shingles as a child. No recurrence. My mother had a more severe one in her seventies,


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2015)

I had them just about a year ago. They were located on my left side and back. I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy. I still have numbness on my side and guess I always will.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

Did any of you who contracted Shingles get the shot?


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2015)

I had Shingles when I was about 40.  I was driving home from work, when I had sudden and severe chest pains...I really thought I was having a heart attack.  Luckily, I was just a couple of miles from home, and just a few blocks from a hospital.  I drove directly to the hospital, checked in to the emergency room, and asked them to call my wife.  I had every symptom of a heart attack, and they hooked me up to the machines, and gave me a nitro-glycerin pill.  Luckily, the heart looked ok, and the chest pain began to subside after a couple of hours....and then the painful itching rash began to appear.  It was the better part of a week before that awful rash began to subside, and I could get some sleep, and think about going back to work.  If you haven't had this nasty stuff, getting a shot might very well be a good idea.  Doctors I've talked to claim that once you've had a flareup, the odds of having a repeat are quite slim....as once the body heals, the immune system does as good a job as a shot would.  It's been over 30 years, but I can still sympathize with people who get this painful rash.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2015)

So are you guys saying the whole thing only lasts a couple of weeks?


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2015)

I asked my doctor, but she said it was unlikely that I would have a flare up after all these years, particularly since I contracted shingles as a child, when my immune system would react appropriately.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

My sympathies to those who have had to suffer with shingles.  The commercials........and I've looked up pictures online......ick.  (Didn't want to post pics)


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> So are you guys saying the whole thing only lasts a couple of weeks?



My case was mild and treatment started the same day. But some have it for months.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Did any of you who contracted Shingles get the shot?



No I didn't have the vaccine.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 18, 2015)

Had Shingles when I was 55. My HMO doesn`t give the vaccine until you are 60 so I hadn`t had it. Like Pappy,I wouldn`t wish it on my worst enemy. It usually lasts for a month-those of you that only had it last for a week or two were really lucky. But even a week is too long to have that pain. It lasted a month for me but for some people,even though the rash goes away,the nerve pain continues on for months. I advise everyone to get the shot!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Had Shingles when I was 55. My HMO doesn`t give the vaccine until you are 60 so I hadn`t had it. Like Pappy,I wouldn`t wish it on my worst enemy. It usually lasts for a month-those of you that only had it last for a week or two were really lucky. But even a week is too long to have that pain. It lasted a month for me but for some people,even though the rash goes away,the nerve pain continues on for months. I advise everyone to get the shot!



It's not covered by Medicare but I paid for it and got it.  $150 is cheap if it wards off shingles.  Anyone who has had chicken pox (who didn't) is a candidate for shingles.


----------



## Josiah (May 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> So are you guys saying the whole thing only lasts a couple of weeks?



Nancy, individual cases vary enormously and serious cases can result in pain that lasts for years. Some people are permanently disabled by it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

> It's not covered by Medicare but I paid for it and got it. $150 is cheap if it wards off shingles.



Medicare Part D covers it.

My shingles vaccine was about $200 and most was paid by my Rx insurance plan. I had a small co-payment.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Medicare Part D covers it.
> 
> My shingles vaccine was about $200 and most was paid by my Rx insurance plan. I had a small co-payment.



Part D is too expensive for me.  I penciled it out and the cost of my scripts is cheaper without Pt. D. By the time I pay the fee for it and the deductible, I lose money having it.  In other words my scripts per month are less the the cost and deductible of Part D.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

Yes Applecruncher, those commercials are scary and made that way to sell vaccines.   I've never had a shingles vaccine, and don't intend to get one.  It's been years since I had a flu vaccine, which everyone tries to push, and haven't had the flu once.  I did get it a couple of times however when I was younger and still getting flu shots.

I respect everyone's right to do what they feel is best for their bodies.  Although I might have a change of heart in the future, right now I'm not a big vaccination fan.  The effectiveness of vaccines are not very good compared to the risks, and the ingredients are questionable, like MSG, which I won't even eat, not going to shoot that into my body with a needle, also various DNA cells from animals, etc.  Good thing about the shingles vaccine, it's one that lacks aluminum or thimerosal (mercury-based preservative).  http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/the-shingles-vaccine-help-or-hype/


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

If you suspect you have shingles, it's crucial that you get treated asap.  Don't try to "tough it out".  The sooner you get treatment, the better your chances of a short duration of pain.  No, I had not had the vaccine prior.


----------



## ndynt (May 18, 2015)

My experience was much like Glinda and Annie's.  I did get the vaccine, after it cleared up.  I have seen patients suffering for years after the intitial outbreak.  If you have had chicken pox and live long enough you will contract shingles.  Two things I have always feared...shingles and dialysis.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 19, 2015)

The vaccine is free on the NHS but I believe you have to be 70. That's nearly 7 years.  I've thought about checking the price here to get it before 70. If it's a better deal I might get it on a US trip.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I asked my doctor, but she said it was unlikely that I would have a flare up after all these years, particularly since I contracted shingles as a child, when my immune system would react appropriately.




It is my understanding that as a child it would be chicken pox..   Which is the very same virus.. in an adult.  Where was your rash.  All over?  OR just along a nerve root pathway as adults get it.

I remember as a kid having some sort of painful outbreak on my backside only..  turned out to be impetigo not shingles.. and lasted a few weeks. Cured with antibiotics though.   

As for the duration, the rash itself may last only a few weeks, but often times people suffer from Herpetic neuropathy which can be excruciating and last for months. The nerve root and tract becomes inflamed and takes a long time to settle down after an outbreak.


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2015)

I asked the Dr. About having the shot now that I've had the shingles and he was leaning against having it. But, I have been on the shingles forum and a lot of folks have had them several times. Who knows what to do?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Personally, If I had an outbreak of shingles, I would not bother having the vaccine as I would consider my immunity to be re-established.  The reason we get shingles in the first place is that our immunity to chicken pox has decreased over the years.. since once we have had chicken pox, the virus lives at the base of our spine just waiting for a chance to erupt.  When we age, this becomes possible due to a weakening immune system, which needs re-exposure to again build up the proper antibodies.


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2015)

I have to agree with you, QS, and my doctor. I really don't think it's necessary. Time will tell.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

yet  OTOH...  I have heard of people having shingles twice.  I think some here on this forum reported that.  so who really knows.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Hi, QS, I had a rash (very minimal), along one shoulder blade. I remember the sensation of feeling my nerves jump. I was very lucky.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> yet  OTOH...  I have heard of people having shingles twice.  I think some here on this forum reported that.  so who really knows.



I have heard of people having it twice, some have it a very long time.  My hub's uncle had it near his eyes and that's what scares me into thinking about getting the vaccine.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I asked the Dr. About having the shot now that I've had the shingles and he was leaning against having it. But, I have been on the shingles forum and a lot of folks have had them several times. Who knows what to do?



That is the question no doctor has ever been able to answer for me. Should I still get the shot or not??


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It is my understanding that as a child it would be chicken pox..



My friend`s daughter had Shingles at age 13. She had had Chicken Pox a few years earlier so they knew it wasn`t that. I think whether or not the child had previously had Chicken Pox would determine whether or not what they now have is Shingles or not,right? Also,Chicken Pox are not painful like Shingles-Chicken Pox just ITCH!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 19, 2015)

Interesting.  This doesn't seem to work like other vaccinations.  You get those before you get the virus.  With this one you already have had the virus.  Wonder if it alters itself somewhere in the intervening years.  Oh well.....  Beyond my pay grade.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, I had shingles at 13 also, some years after contracting chicken pox. Although shingles is rare among children, my doctor stated that a relapse rarely occurs when the child becomes an adult.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My friend`s daughter had Shingles at age 13. She had had Chicken Pox a few years earlier so they knew it wasn`t that. I think whether or not the child had previously had Chicken Pox would determine whether or not what they now have is Shingles or not,right? Also,Chicken Pox are not painful like Shingles-Chicken Pox just ITCH!



Yes.. it's my understanding that you have had to have chicken pox to get shingles at a latter date.  Chicken pox are systemic.. shingles hits the nerve roots and pathways that's why it's so painful


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. it's my understanding that you have had to have chicken pox to get shingles at a latter date.  Chicken pox are systemic.. shingles hits the nerve roots and pathways that's why it's so painful



Yes,you have to have had Chicken Pox in order to get Shingles. And if you have Shingles,you are contagious to anyone who has never had Chicken Pox. You can`t infect them with Shingles,but can infect them with Chicken Pox.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

yep.. that is my understanding.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (May 20, 2015)

"Circle, circle, dot, dot. Now I've got my shingles (cooties) shot. (Last year)
Changed the rhyme a bit.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 20, 2015)

Kathy G in MI said:


> "Circle, circle, dot, dot. Now I've got my shingles (cooties) shot. (Last year)
> Changed the rhyme a bit.



Good! Cuz Shingles is worse than cooties LOL! (I think)


----------



## ndynt (Jun 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> That is the question no doctor has ever been able to answer for me. Should I still get the shot or not??


I had shingles.  They were just beginning and the MD treated me immediately.   He told me I needed to have the shot, after I finished the medication and the symptoms cleared.   Perhaps the opinions of various MD's, regarding this, varies?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a change of heart, like I said I might have, and got the shingles shot a couple of days ago.  I really didn't want to get it, but my husband was really pushing me to.  I recently saw the doctor for some bloodwork I like to get done every few years, and of course she was reading me the riot act about it too.  So far no negative reactions, I'll post if there are..or if I get the shingles.  With the Affordable Care Act, my shingles vaccination was free under my Kaiser insurance carrier.


----------



## imp (Jul 16, 2015)

I had them in 1981. Bare-chested, a spray of road tar hit me lightly across the upper chest, not a lot, and it was immediately removed with cleaner. several days later, blisters appeared, which spread under my right armpit and across my upper right back shoulder blade. Hurt like hell.

The Dr. gave me two shots in the behind, I asked about the exposure to the tar; he said no way. Never had a recurrence, or vaccine.    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> yet  OTOH...  I have heard of people having shingles twice.  I think some here on this forum reported that.  so who really knows.



My wife had it twice, the second time not too long ago.  I went ahead and got the vaccine, so did she.


----------



## IKE (Nov 10, 2015)

I hadn't talked to a buddy of mine for over a month till yesterday and he told me that he had had shingles for about a month or so and was on medication and that it was very painful.

I ask about a shingles shot when I got my flu and pneumonia shots Oct. 15th and the gal told me that after getting the flu and pneumonia shot that I had to wait 'X' period (I can't recall) before I could get the shingles shot........to be honest I don't know if I ever had chicken pox or not and there is nobody to ask.

I'll find out today what the 'X' period is because my buddy is wanting me to help him hang a couple more lights in his liquor store and if it is contagious I certainly want to be protected before being in close contact with him for 1/2 a day or so.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 10, 2015)

IKE-Shingles is not contagious except to someone who has never had Chicken Pox-and it would appear as Chicken Pox,not Shingles. In other words,if you have never had Chicken Pox,stay away from your friend. But if you have had it,you will not catch Shingles from him.


----------



## IKE (Nov 10, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> IKE-Shingles is not contagious except to someone who has never had Chicken Pox-and it would appear as Chicken Pox,not Shingles. In other words,if you have never had Chicken Pox,stay away from your friend. But if you have had it,you will not catch Shingles from him.



I have no idea if I've ever had chicken pox or not and there is nobody to ask.

I did go check this morning and I was told by the gal that the pharmacy that I had to wait a month after the flu shot before I can take the shingles shot (five more days) and she said the shingles shot would have to be in my system for two weeks to be fully effective.

It looks like my buddy will have to wait a miniumu of three weeks if he wants me to help him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had a change of heart, like I said I might have, and got the shingles shot a couple of days ago.  I really didn't want to get it, but my husband was really pushing me to.  I recently saw the doctor for some bloodwork I like to get done every few years, and of course she was reading me the riot act about it too.



  The pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline has come up with a brand new Shingles vaccine that the CDC is advising everyone to get, even if they already got the vaccine.  For me, no thanks.  More HERE.



> On the heels of Friday's Food and Drug Administration approval of Shingrix,  a new vaccine from GlaxoSmithKline for the prevention of shingles, a  federal committee of immunization experts voted Wednesday to recommend  Shingrix for all Americans 50 and older.
> 
> The  Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices, which advises the CDC on  vaccine usage, also recommended that adults who received Zostavax, a  shingles vaccine made by Merck, be revaccinated with Shingrix.
> 
> Zostavax is a single-shot vaccine that is given once. Shingrix is also a  one-time-only vaccine, yet two shots are given two months apart.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> The pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline has come up with a brand new Shingles vaccine that the CDC is advising everyone to get, even if they already got the vaccine.  For me, no thanks.  More HERE.


I have a prescription on my coffee table to get it at the drug store.  Now to remember to do that!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 27, 2017)

I had a terrible case of chicken pox when I was  6 and still remember it to this day. My doctor insisted I get the shot and did so a few years back.  A couple of years ago I asked if I needed another one  and he said there was a big debate about that between health professionals so to lets wait. I do remember that I had to pay quite a bit as I did not have Medicare then.  So far no shingles.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 28, 2017)

You all have me thinking. I don't get vaccines as a general rule. I got one when my daughter was pregnant for (?). Can't remember off hand but had to have it to be allowed around baby.
I had chicken pox. My mother had a mild case of shingles but still not fun.
Does anyone know of side effects from the shingles vaccine?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 28, 2017)

Better believe I got the vaccine.    When I was working had a patient come in who had it on her face and was creeping towards one of her eyes just before she was retiring.   She was single and had worked her entire life and had saved up enough money to buy an RV and had plans to travel and she and her dog live in the RV.  All that was tabled due to this, so, so painful and scary.   Through the years saw some terrible cases on other patients.   Common thread was the pain involved.   No thanks.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 28, 2017)

I had mine last year and my wife will be getting her's next month.  If you've known someone who's suffered from it , it's definitely not a pleasant disease to have.


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2017)

I had chicken pox as a youngster and shangles at age 60. Have never had a shot for shingles.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 29, 2017)

Just read somewhere last week that shingles is related to the chicken pox virus, don't know if it's true or if it matters.  I had chicken pox as a child so I'm hoping I'll be immune.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 29, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> Just read somewhere last week that shingles is related to the chicken pox virus, don't know if it's true or if it matters.  I had chicken pox as a child so I'm hoping I'll be immune.



Granny B., the CDC recommends you get the shingles vaccine if you _have had_ chicken pox... If you have had chicken pox, you are not immune to shingles, you carry the virus that _causes_ shingles.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 30, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> Just read somewhere last week that shingles is related to the chicken pox virus, don't know if it's true or if it matters.  I had chicken pox as a child so I'm hoping I'll be immune.



Yes, it’s the chicken pox virus laying dormant all those years and popping up to remind you when you’re old.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> Just read somewhere last week that shingles is related to the chicken pox virus, don't know if it's true or if it matters.  I had chicken pox as a child so I'm hoping I'll be immune.




My doctor told me I did not need the shot as I have never had the chicken pox.  It is people who HAVE had the chicken pox who get shingles.   The virus lingers hidden in your system and pops out as shingles.   So if you've had the chicken pox as a child, you are at risk for singles, thus sayeth my doc.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 2, 2018)

I just recovered from a bout of shingles, which was an unpleasant surprise because I _thought_ I'd never had chicken pox.   It was awful, blisters and pain following the nerve from my shoulder blade and all down my left arm to my thumb.   (Even under my thumbnail!)  I had residual nerve pain for a couple of weeks after the blisters healed.

 I highly recommend getting the new vaccine, which is reportedly much more effective than the older one.  

Also, you can definitely have shingles more than once.   I have a friend who has had them twice (after having had the older vaccine) and my sister-in-law has also had them twice.  I will have the new vaccine as soon as my doctor gives the go-ahead.   I have read that the vaccine may not totally prevent shingles but can make an outbreak much less severe.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 3, 2018)

My only concern is that is it effective in old people. The vaccine.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 3, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> My only concern is that is it effective in old people. The vaccine.


Well there's that and what are the potential side effects. Here's what gets me about all these vaccines... the manufacturers are pretty much immune from lawsuits and they keep replacing vaccines with newer ones that really work, TRUST US, would we lie to you? LOL

Now I had shingles but I lucked out, and I mean I really lucked out. I first noticed some strange redness as I was drying off after taking a shower and on my way to report to jury duty. The "report to jury duty" was the lucky part because ordinarily I would have just kept an eye on it for a few days and maybe put something from my medicine cabinet on it. But since I was reporting to jury duty I didn't know how long I might be unavailable to make it to the doctor... could be days or weeks. So I said the heck with jury duty, I'm going to the doctor and then I will just call and get my jury duty postponed. So I was on the meds literally within hours of noticing something a little interesting. I didn't have it bad at all, I just took the meds and every precaution about spreading it. It was gone in days, I believe, and I had no pain, blistering, oozing, etc.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2018)

I got my shot from the VA after I had shingles. I had terrible pain and the rash was on my left side. I had them five years ago and my side is still numb where the rash was.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 3, 2018)

My mother had shingles when she was 20, on one side of her face extending from the level of her ear lobe down into her neck.

The shingles themselves never reappeared, but she spent the rest of her life having recurring episodes of extremely painful facial neuralgia. I remember her lying in bed crying from pain.

No thanks. I got the newer vaccine and I hope it works.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 3, 2018)

I got the shot a few years ago after I saw my ex screaming in pain when he got them, that scared me enough to get the shot even if I had to pay $200 for it.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 3, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> My only concern is that is it effective in old people. The vaccine.



That's who it's for.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m old people Camper. No after effects from the shot.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 3, 2018)

My husband had shingles when he was in junior high school and he's 62 now.   He said the doctor thought it was poison ivy at first because he'd never seen a kid with shingles.   Shingles can occur at any age but we "elderly" folks are more prone to outbreak because of compromised immune systems, or so I've read.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 3, 2018)

We get the shingles shot for free here in Australia once you turn 70, My hubby had shingles a couple of years ago ...I hope I never get them


----------

